# there is only one subhuman personality trait and that is neuroticism (personalitymaxxing megathread)



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

> *Neuroticism* is one of the Big Five higher-order personality traits in the study of psychology. Individuals who score high on neuroticism are more likely than average to be moody and to experience such feelings as anxiety, worry, fear, anger, frustration, envy, jealousy, guilt, depressed mood, and loneliness.[1] People who are neurotic respond worse to stressors and are more likely to interpret ordinary situations as threatening and minor frustrations as hopelessly difficult. They are often self-conscious and shy, and they may have trouble controlling urges and delaying gratification.
> 
> People with high neuroticism indexes are at risk for the development and onset of common mental disorders,[2][3] such as mood disorders, anxiety disorders, and substance use disorder, symptoms of which had traditionally been called neuroses.




Absolutely subhuman.

high neuroticism = high inhib



since there is a strong correlation/causation with your size of your amygdla the only solution is exposure therapy, mediation and lsd/magic mushroom maxxing


https://looksmax.org/threads/shrink-your-amygdala-to-become-more-productive-and-low-inhib.4083/

reminder: for ideal lifemaxxing you need 2 things:

1 looksmaxxing
2 low inhib maxxing

two sides of one coin


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 13, 2019)

it's over for this forum


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

over for grudgeholdcels


----------



## Wool (Jul 13, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> Absolutely subhuman.
> 
> high neuroticism = high inhib
> 
> ...


ketamine also helps


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 13, 2019)

A bigger subhuman personality traits is not having any of them


----------



## Saranghae (Jul 13, 2019)

Doesn’t matter, kankei nai. Just look good


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> Doesn’t matter, kankei nai. Just look good



black and white thinking and very autistic


i explain it to you:


do you know basketball? height is obvious very important in basketball. if you are a midget your vertical jump height or your ballhandeling is totally irrelevant you will never be a good basketball player.

and if you are a super freakish tall guy ball handeling or jumping ability barely matters. you wil always be good.

but does it mean jumping power or ballhandeling is irrelevant for everyone just because its irrelevant for the midget?

obviously not.


and the same goes for dating. just because its over for the sub 20 percent in the looks department regardless of what they are doing and just because the top 20 % can act like high inhib bitches and still get laid doesnt mean low inhib is unimportant for the people in the middle.


ps i dont expect a serious answer


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 13, 2019)

Brb going to netherlands 

Also mediation is legit for this


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Brb going to netherlands
> 
> Also mediation is legit for this



if you live in the eu you can easily order it online


----------



## skittlekorn (Jul 13, 2019)

low inhib copers


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Jul 13, 2019)

But it must have biological reasons.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

ULTRATERAX63 said:


> But it must have biological reasons.



yes in a way that neuroticism is correlated / caused to the acitvity/size structures of the brain like the size of the amygdala

scientist can look at your brain in a mrt and make assumption of your behavior by your brainstructur

and the brain structure is partly environment (childhood) partly genetics


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> Absolutely subhuman.
> 
> high neuroticism = high inhib
> 
> ...






Fuck off with the personality bullshit


----------



## Saranghae (Jul 13, 2019)

Being NT/low inhibition is a waste of energy for most guys. Most normies have the same dull interactions everyday with little to show for it besides an unfaithful fat gf if they’re lucky. Some people enjoy the process for its own sake, but I don’t


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank GOD I live in the Netherlands


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 13, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> Absolutely subhuman.
> 
> high neuroticism = high inhib
> 
> ...


I remember someone on lookism who had his sig full of studies about this

And remember forearm strenght jfl


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Jul 13, 2019)

Paulus, you forgot to add how neuroticism and amygdala size influences political opinions and makes you more likely to be right wing.


----------



## Demir (Jul 13, 2019)

jfl if you think that lsd will cure your neuroticism


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2019)

Demir said:


> jfl if you think that lsd will cure your neuroticism


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

@JustLikeAWoman tldr?


> Researchers discovered that people who displayed neurotic tendencies tended to have a lower ability to focus on tasks for an extended period of time. As Jocelyn K. Glei at Science of Us points out, this link likely occurs because people who are neurotic tend to be major worriers. They stress about decisions they've made the in past, replay conversations in their mind, and so on. All of this focus on the past doesn't leave a whole lot of time to focus on what is going on in front of you, which may be why people who are neurotic are less likely to stick with one task for a long length of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











> Women score higher on the Five Factor Model (FFM) traits of Neuroticism and Agreeableness (Costa, Terracciano & McCrae 2001).











> This Singular Personality Trait Can Predict Career Failure
> 
> 
> 
> ...











> being neurotic is the key trait associated with* rejection sensitivity and fear of failure* . . . People with neurotic tendencies tend to hold on to a bad mood longer than other people.
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/intl/blog/the-athletes-way/201602/why-is-neuroticism-so-toxic










> *I Asked a Psychopath How to Stop Caring About Rejection
> 
> As Dr James Fallon describes, "When I get rejected I feel bad for like negative-two seconds. I just don't give a shit."*
> 
> ...










> *Personality disorders and traits in patients with body dysmorphic disorder.*
> 
> 
> On the NEO-FFI, the mean scores were in the very high range for neuroticism, the low range for extraversion and conscientiousness, the low-average range for agreeableness, and the average range for openness to experience.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10929788












> According to researchers, those high in neuroticism are likely to seek revenge. At a glance, that seems counterintuitive because revenge is an aggressive act and these people worry and ruminate much of the time, are prone to self-criticism, and have trouble setting goals and achieving them. But their vengefulness is a product of their inability to manage negative emotions, particularly anger. A longitudinal study by John Maltby and others showed that individuals high in neuroticism and who experienced continued anger and hostility were still inclined to seek revenge two-and-a-half years after the original transgression! So, if you’re dealing with someone who has trouble managing anger, watch out!


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 13, 2019)

jfl @ mentioning therapy. Also didn't read


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> jfl @ mentioning therapy. Also didn't read








quoted but not read


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 14, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> @JustLikeAWoman tldr?


:glasses:


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 14, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Brb going to netherlands
> 
> Also mediation is legit for this


You can make shrooms at home tbh


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 14, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> You can make shrooms at home tbh








btw once you did your first trip alone you can do this shit with your friends including women

legit


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 14, 2019)

Being good looking make seem NT and haveing good personality 
It’s because of the halo effects 

Stop this copes 
Keep coping with personality so less completion for us hyper blackpilled


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 14, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Being good looking make seem NT and haveing good personality
> It’s because of the halo effects
> 
> Stop this copes
> Keep coping with personality so less completion for us hyper blackpilled


Just ignore all the studies you retard


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 14, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Just ignore all the studies you retard


What’s up with all those bluepillers ? Go one reddit and learn how to be more confident and funny 😂 this place isn’t for you


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 14, 2019)

just lol if you dont work on your looks *AND* your inhibition


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 14, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> You can make shrooms at home tbh


Nah i will just buy online tbh


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 14, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Nah i will just buy online tbh


What country you live in? In the U.S you have to use the dark web. I would at least buy a growth kit to save money.


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 14, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> What country you live in? In the U.S you have to use the dark web. I would at least buy a growth kit to save money.


Eu


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 14, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Eu


Lucky all you have to do is buy online meanwhile I have to use tor/VPN


----------

